# New Club?



## MaK786 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey, i was thinking that all of the guys from south cali should make a club or something!! i mean they got north west nismo, how bout we do something like south west or something. i mean i havent seen too many clubs around here, so tell me what you think, we can have a gathering like every month or something.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

There are two meets coming up in the SoCal area that were posted here on NF..

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=79787
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=75063

I am going to the Jan 30th meet. I'm in Los Angeles, and a bit surprised there isn't something similar to DNE here.......


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

There _could_ be something similiar to DNE there if you or anyone you know would be willing to help start it up. The people responsible for creation in SoCal would be Pres/VPs. There aren't any rules or regulations that needed to be abided by.

Check out Nissans.org
Pm Darrick or send email to [email protected] for more info.


----------



## darrick (Jan 5, 2003)

Yeah let us know maybe you guys can get a chapter on NEN started in you area.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I was thinking SCNE.....as in "The Scene"....Southern Cali Nissan Enthusiasts...hmm 

I'd like to see what kind of response we get here on NF from Southern Cali/Southwest members, maybe this is something we can start up. Meets aren't very fun if I'm the only one doing donuts in the parking lot   For now, I'll make more of the meets and take it from there....


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

lol...only one doing donuts in the parking lot.
There's a large amount of modded-Maximas (maxima.org) that meet up in SoCal, iirc. I can make a post over there letting them know.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Cool, I can't make the Jan. 8th, but I will definitely make the Jan. 30 meet. Hopefully a lot of NF members in the area will that one too


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I posted the meet info on Maxima.org so hopefully you can get it even bigger than last year.

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?p=3524035#post3524035


----------



## WestCoast Customs510 (Aug 21, 2004)

sounds like a good Idea to me. I willing to participate...


----------

